# Nineteenth Century JJ video



## MA-Caver (Jan 30, 2006)

This *ahem* video of a short film showing Jujitsu techniques is something to watch. Wondering if anyone might know who the guy is. 
http://videos.caught-on-video.com/Player.aspx?fileid=813FE2FA-2410-4A8F-B7E3-495DE755CD94&p=0
Kinda neat to see them in three piece suits doing all of that. Must've not had uniforms back then, heee


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool, thanks for sharing the clip.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 30, 2006)

Defintly cool, but I would like to know if the names they show at the beginning may be the gental men in the clip and that this was a reproduction. However, it does seem authentic, it wouldn't hurt to know for sure.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 30, 2006)

Really neat to see this!  Thank you for sharing.

- Ceicei


----------



## Fightfan00 (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow!That was pretty cool!Thanks for posting


----------



## swiftpete (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah that was great, wonder how old it actually is? The bloke applying the techniques wasn't messing about either, bet the other chap was in some pain afterwards and during as well!


----------



## bignick (Jan 30, 2006)

It was not uncommon to see the old timers doing a kata or demonstration in fine evening wear...a cool video, for sure...


----------



## Cujo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great video, thanks.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2006)

Neat! I note they do demonstrate some groundfighting, too.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool video, thanks for sharing!
I think they might be a bit off on the date, though. The early nineteenth century wouldv'e been from 1800-1820 at the latest. More like the early twentieth century would be my guess. 
Still great to see.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2006)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Cool video, thanks for sharing!
> I think they might be a bit off on the date, though. The early nineteenth century wouldv'e been from 1800-1820 at the latest. More like the early twentieth century would be my guess.
> Still great to see.



Yes, true since Thomas Edison didn't invent the motion picture camera until 1893 and unveiled it at the World's Fair a short time later. If not mistaken I think the first motion picture was probably the same time or around 1903. The cut of the suits I recognized were from pre- WWI era suits. Sort of the type you'd see aboard the Titanic or around that period. Some folks still do tend to think mistakenly that 19th century means 1900 to 2000. 
Ya, I thawt it was a cool thing to watch too. Glad ya'll like it. Keep the comments coming. 
By the way am thinking a clue that may reveal the idenitity of the men in the vid/film clip is who was it that brought JJ to the U.S. and who were the first students. Surely there's some record of that lying around somewhere?


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Feb 1, 2006)

Intersting video, but definately not 19th century.  Earliy 1900's for sure.
The creator of the video probably just thinks that 1900's were the 19th century.
I also like the ground techniques.  This must be where the gracies stole the idea for ground fighting.  I guess they didn't invent it after all.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2006)

kenpojujitsu said:
			
		

> Intersting video, but definately not 19th century.  Earliy 1900's for sure.
> The creator of the video probably just thinks that 1900's were the 19th century.
> I also like the ground techniques.  This must be where the gracies stole the idea for ground fighting.  I guess they didn't invent it after all.



Well, to stop a potential virtual fight lets not say "...where the gracies 'stole' the idea..." But rather to say "...where the gracies were 'inspired' by the idea for ground fighting..."  
Many present day MA techniques were inspired and built upon by an original move from another MA. All one needs to do is look at the history and origins of the art itself. 

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2006)

double posted grr grr... sorry


----------



## Henderson (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice clip...horrible soundtrack choice though.


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Feb 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well, to stop a potential virtual fight lets not say "...where the gracies 'stole' the idea..." But rather to say "...where the gracies were 'inspired' by the idea for ground fighting..."
> Many present day MA techniques were inspired and built upon by an original move from another MA. All one needs to do is look at the history and origins of the art itself.
> 
> :asian:


 
I guess this can be taken to another thread.  But the Gracies, and other BJJ folks, often claim that no one was doing ground technqiues before them.  One Gracie even said that the Goju Ryu ground techniques came from Gracie Jujitsu, even though Goju Ryu is much older.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2006)

There were clearly ground techniques in Judo, from the beginning. I don't think that's disputed.


----------



## Dan G (Feb 7, 2006)

Superb clip.

Couldn't find anything on the web about the people doing the demo, but found this article on E.W. Barton-Wright, a genuine 19th century pioneer in martial arts. Is worth a read and has some fantastic quotes from people attending demos at the time...

http://www.budokwai.org/early_martial_arts.htm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks to both for both links


Love the suits

Some interesting techniques in there
Loved the part of pulling the jacket down over the arms then fininshing the tech


----------



## bignick (Feb 7, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> thanks to both for both links
> 
> 
> Love the suits
> ...



We work that one occasionally...it works great with a gi, too...give it a try sometime.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 8, 2006)

That was cool! 

Thanks!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## frank raud (Mar 23, 2006)

That is a clip of Viking Cronholm, who introduced jiu jitsu to Norway in the 1920's.


----------

